# Remington 878, broke operating handle



## Beachneck (Dec 26, 2008)

Nothing is worse than when you just get started at the range and something goes wrong with the gun. I've never had an issue with my 878 until today. The damn operating handle snapped off on me. Does anybody have any suggestions as to where I can find a replacement operating handle for a Remington 878 12g ? I'm debating on whether to try and fix it myself or take it into someone that actually knows what they are doing/ any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

40+ yo gun. Better try a gun smith. Try Penscola lock and safe.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You sure on the 878, never heard of that model in a remington, only a 870 or 887, have you tried contacting remington and talking with them about parts or repairing it for you? :thumbsup:


----------



## Beachneck (Dec 26, 2008)

yep, its an 878. good call on contacting remington, was able to order the part no problems. Now i get the fun job of figuring out how to dismantle and reassemble once the part arrives. (maybe I'll just let Pensacola Lock and save put it together for me.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Shouldnt be a problem to do it yourself, but my concern would be that if one part broke due to fatigue.....others were on their way.
If you do it yourself, make sure to clean every part extremely well, and use a light/magnifying glass to look for excessive wear and cracks.
Good luck.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

beachneck are you close to pensacola? i can help if you feel in over you're head with the replacement operation.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I usually find youtube to be pretty helpful when I get into a firearm I have not dissasembled before.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Scott, I'll use this on mine...especially with my new barrel...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

no woryz said:


> Thanks Scott, I'll use this on mine...especially with my new barrel...


So you havent put it back together yet?:whistling: ....Thought that model looked like yours! The barrel's just sitting here waiting.


----------



## di1213 (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought an 878 back in the mid 1970s with a broken handle. I made a replacement using some flat stock. still working fine. 

Where did you find a replacement barrel? I'd like to have a modified for mine(full now). I've heard that an 870 can be used if you drill a gas hole, but I haven't checked this out. IIRC these shotguns were only made for a few years in the early 1960's.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a drilled 870 barrel.... 878 barrel's are pricey if you can find one...


----------



## di1213 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the verification. Yes, I've never seen an 878 barrel for sale, I'll keep my eye out for an 870 now.


----------

